# Best TC Mod



## Ohmen (6/8/15)

Hey Guys,

So I am planning on getting myself a TC mod but I am in two minds about what I want to get.

On the one hand the Evic VT is really reasonably priced but I have read about some issues when using it in wattage mode on 30w or below(surge). 

My other option is the IPV4S. Great device but I'd have to remove my batteries each time I want to charge it which seems like a hassle for me.

Next option is the Sigeli 75w (weak battery life) and the Sigeli 150w (massive device).

I just want a device that is reasonable in size, has a decent battery life and doesn't give too many issues.

In your opinion what is the best option?


----------



## Jan (6/8/15)

Istick 40W or is it to small?


----------



## Ohmen (6/8/15)

Jan said:


> Istick 40W or is it to small?



I don't know if that battery would last me a day


----------



## Tom. F (6/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I am planning on getting myself a TC mod but I am in two minds about what I want to get.
> 
> ...



For what its worth, removing batteries from the IPV4 is effortless. Just a pull on the rubbery grip section will expose the cells. I don't find it to be a hastle at all. The mod itself performs beautifully too. Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jan (6/8/15)

I hear you, saving for my first TC mod as well but for now there is limited feedback especially on the Istic


----------



## Jan (6/8/15)

The other issue I have is that it seems that very few of the "Big" TC mods are pass through and that is a feature that I really like


----------



## method1 (6/8/15)

Jan said:


> The other issue I have is that it seems that very few of the "Big" TC mods are pass through and that is a feature that I really like



In the same boat - this is important for me too - not many high powered mods with pass through.

Might be worth waiting for the cloudmaker whiteout which seems almost infinitely upgradeable, they've announced a pass-through upgrade for it already.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom. F (6/8/15)

P


Jan said:


> The other issue I have is that it seems that very few of the "Big" TC mods are pass through and that is a feature that I really like


I feel that passthrough is a gimmick and is actually quite unsafe. You are straining your cells while they are in their most vulnerable state. Charge your cells while you are not vaping, or even better alternate cells in the charger if you have more than one set.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (6/8/15)

Might be a gimmick but it is one that suits my lifestyle and vaping habits I prefer not to have to carry batteries with me while I am on the move and have the comfort of vaping/charging while in my car from the lighter socket or when I travel I can just use my phones charger.

I had an itaste 134 that used batteries and it just did not work for me. I guess it is different stroke for different folks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ohmen (6/8/15)

Jan said:


> Might be a gimmick but it is one that suits my lifestyle and vaping habits I prefer not to have to carry batteries with me while I am on the move and have the comfort of vaping/charging while in my car from the lighter socket or when I travel I can just use my phones charger.



I 100% agree. I like a mod that has passthrough. It's quite convenient


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/8/15)

In my humble opinion I would say the IPV4S. Battery life is phenomenal. It is not a small mod but definitely not as big as the Snowwolf 200w.
Buy 4 batteries and pair them. 
However when it comes to quality and reliability the SX Mini M Class is a winner.
My only problem is that I chain vape and the IPV4S has now lasted for two days without changing whereas on the SM Mini I was changing the battery every +-six hours.
The math dont make sense with the battery life i.e. 2 batteries lasting two days on the IPV4S vs 1 battery lasting +-6 hours on the SX
But it works!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

The IPV D2 is coming next week.I think it will be a winner. 75w with temp sensing and YIHI chip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ohmen (6/8/15)

In my opinion the SX mini is too expensive. 

I am definitely leaning more towards the IPV4S.

Where are the Evic VT guys?


----------



## Naeem (12/8/15)

Go for the 150w Sigelei bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (12/8/15)

Naeem said:


> Go for the 150w Sigelei bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Ohmen 

Build quality - check
Dual 18650 - check
Spring loaded 510 - check
Physical finish - check
Looks (subjective) - check
Tried and trusted - check
Magnetic battery door - check

I think this one is a winner!


----------



## Ohmen (12/8/15)

jl10101 said:


> @Ohmen
> 
> Build quality - check
> Dual 18650 - check
> ...



I already got the iStick 40w and IPV4S and both devices are great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)

Best TC mod ever is a Reo grand .....assuming 'TC' stands for 'Totally Cool'  




Useless post by my self but I'm TC like that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ohmen (12/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Best TC mod ever is a Reo grand .....assuming 'TC' stands for 'Totally Cool'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stay away from anything mechanical because I have a fear of bombing myself

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> I stay away from anything mechanical because I have a fear of bombing myself




hahaha nah bro, I was only messing around. To get back on the topic, I've only read good things from the SX Mini. If I was looking at going into TC, I'd be looking at the SX Mini and VapourShark (only because I love the form factor of the VShark), SX wins my interest hands down though.





On a side note, its impossible to blow up a Reo, facts of life  ....okay, you could, with explosives but come now, who does that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> In my opinion the SX mini is too expensive.
> 
> I am definitely leaning more towards the IPV4S.
> 
> Where are the Evic VT guys?




  oops, only read this now lol


----------



## Ohmen (12/8/15)

I know the SX mini is flippen awesome but the battery life *(edit: and the price)* gets me down. I would possibly have to carry a spare battery with me.

Nevertheless, Iv'e already got the IPV4S, hopefully it treats me well.

Lol ok maybe I won't blow up a REO but I'll still keep a fire extinguisher close by just in case...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (13/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I am planning on getting myself a TC mod but I am in two minds about what I want to get.
> 
> ...


I just pre-ordered the HCigar DNA 200 ($125.00 at Vape Street.com) it has great lipo battery and an Excellent price imo,but will this gear buying insanity ever end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I just pre-ordered the HCigar DNA 200 ($125.00 at Vape Street.com) it has great lipo battery and an Excellent price imo,but will this gear buying insanity ever end?


Great news  

what is the eta on the device?

Sadly the buying frenzy is never ending! But nothing beats the satisfaction of opening up the box of a brand new toy and testing it our for the first time 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Jan said:


> The other issue I have is that it seems that very few of the "Big" TC mods are pass through and that is a feature that I really like


Check out the vapeing mall .com they have a DNA 200 tc that is pass through I believe


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Great news
> 
> what is the eta on the device?
> 
> ...


could be 8-25 not sure but will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------

